# Wow Is Now....



## NucleusKore (Apr 11, 2008)

It's so easy to get cash .........

"Security experts have hacked ATMs to show how easy it is to steal money and bank account details from modern cash machines."

Read On


----------



## gigyaster (Apr 11, 2008)

lets learn the trick......lol


----------



## din (Apr 11, 2008)

I am not sure whether you know, UTI Bank (now Axis Bank) ATM runs on Windows 2000 ! I know it personally.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 12, 2008)

^^^
Really, is it true?
how can you say so?

I Think ATM are NOT connected to internet, they use intranet


----------



## Ferozepuria (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah this is true .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 12, 2008)

I wish i got 500k when i typed in 500Rs.....LOL!


----------



## din (Apr 12, 2008)

@gary4gar

Yes it is true ! I know it is not easy to find as we do not spend a lot of time in any ATM. anyway here is how I found that.

Happened 1 yr back I think. I went to UTI Bank ATM, before inserting the card, I saw a strange message - That was very similar to the one we see in our PC, I mean the message window. The message was something about licensing. License expires on so and so date, so do something etc. It was written 'Windows Server' somewhere in the message.

I posted the incident in Thinkdigit forum but even I was not 100% sure it is windows.

Recently I went to the same ATM. Two girls were waiting outside the ATM and some technicians (electrical section) were doing something in the ATM room. The girl was like worried, she was talking to the other girl - I do not know what my Dad will tell if he know about it. Then she asked me whats the procedure if the ATM card get stuck in the machine !

The problem was power was down and the alternative source, I guess some sort of UPS also went down / failed when the girl inserted the card. 

After some time the technicians repaired / fixed the UPS and guess what ?

The ATM machine 'booted' showing the familiar - Windows 2000 boot screen !

Also, ATM and core banking machines (servers) are connected to either BSNL line (yes, that is correct !) or to direct linking (some antenna like that of tata sky) to the satellite or so. But those are not the normal lines I think, and not connected to internet, may be intranet for the particular bank / network.

Edit : BSNL lines - may be different in different places, I mean may be some other provide the lines in other areas of India.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 12, 2008)

STATE BANK ATM's connects to their bombay server's for transaction.using a Dish for communication.
came to know once ATM was down and the bank guy said.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 12, 2008)

Is ATM Netowork & whole CBS are Live on internet?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 12, 2008)

yes .. even SBI ATM machines uses Windows 2000 ! now XP professional


the actual PC will be hidden behind. in every ATM there is secret door which obviously many cannot figure out.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, i have seen to that Door.
There whole of Routers and other networking equipment kept there.
I have seen it myself


----------



## din (Apr 12, 2008)

No, I do not think it is connected to internet, I think its their intranet. May be Batty can confirm.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep true, I've seen Windows 2k/XP bootin in many ATMs.

Now for some lighter moments: 

ATM gets pwned!

*www.theinquirer.net/en/inquirer/news/2003/08/20/downed-windows-atm---the-pictures

Activation on ATM??!!!

Command prompt!

Enter password to withdraw cash!

End Program??? (Don't forget to check the video at the bottom of the page!)

Sorry, BSOD!!!

Win98 in 2006??!!!

XP Booting...

NOTE: PLZ DO NOT START A WINDOWS VS. LINUX WAR HERE!!! Enjoy these moments! For your viewing pleasure only


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 12, 2008)

in the above video, the software shown is
*www.diebold.com/solutions/agilis/agilis_atm.html


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 12, 2008)

wel i can get to know everything abt SBI atm as my dad is chief manager there.but i never bothered to ask him.wil ask him abt all the system one day.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2008)

were you having a little problem giving more detail here.. atleast some more text..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 12, 2008)

Most of the ATMs haf now migrated from OS/2 to Windows. An observation: Uptimes of Win2K based ATMs is more than their XP counterparts!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 12, 2008)

shantanu said:


> were you having a little problem giving more detail here.. atleast some more text..



The little text I have mentioned in double quotes in the post *IS* from the article. I did not want to mention any OS, that might have put off some people and discouraged them from even bothering to look at the article.


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 12, 2008)

Even SBI ATMs run on Windows NT or something. One day I saw the command prompt running when I went to withdraw money. I started playing with the interface but a man standing next to it said, _"mat karo. kharab ho jayega"_. So I stopped messing around.


----------



## VD17 (Apr 12, 2008)

I remember seeing HDFC ones booting on some distro of linux... probably red hat...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 13, 2008)

^that's better


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Apr 13, 2008)

What's intranet? sorry, got from wikipedia..........

There was a news a year ago that one man's money in an atm when transfered to his account in india changed to another man's account. The second man who was struggling for his daughter's marrage, when released some money from his account, the slip showed that 1.5 crore were left in his account instead of 20,000...........  


I think it is true if my memory is in straight way............  I have read it somewhere..........


----------



## praka123 (Apr 13, 2008)

^where it happened?kothamangalam?


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 13, 2008)

Have seen XP and NT 4.0 in different ATMs of SBI.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 13, 2008)

So now this is confirmed they Most banks use Windows platform.

Now next question, how secure they are?


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> So now this is confirmed they Most banks use Windows platform.
> 
> Now next question, how secure they are?


now I hope this thread doesn't become another os flamewar.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Apr 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^where it happened?kothamangalam?


Not @ Kothamanalam. But i have read it @ Malayalamanorama and have seen it in Asianet news.......


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 14, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> now I hope this thread doesn't become another os flamewar.


Well, My concern was

How safe is your money in ATMs

can the security be compromised?

I do not wish to target any specific plaform


----------



## desiibond (Apr 14, 2008)

Citibank ATM's too run on Windows 2k. Once the ATM restarted and we saw the whole windows booting thing and in the end the ATM app came up


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Well, My concern was
> 
> How safe is your money in ATMs
> 
> ...


Hmm.. depends. But doesn't depend on OS  The network should transmit all your credentials (PIN, card no., etc.) in encrypted form. The OS doesn't haf any role in security. All it is concerned with is the uptime (or downtime with 'certain' OS' )


----------



## vaithy (Apr 14, 2008)

For information,

ELCOT , the T.N. undertaking has already released it's first ever Linux ATM machine, at the cost of One fourth of existing ATM system machines, 
1.*Cost reduction* due to saving in operating system cost: 90% cost of the operating system will be saved as ELCOT uses SUSE Linux, which is an Open Source Operating System.

2.*Free from Viruses*: SUSE Linux, like any other Linux operating system has proved to be completely secure from viruses. 90% of the Desktop Systems in ELCOT run on SUSE Linux only. 100% of the Rack Servers in ELCOT run either on SUSE Linux or Redhat Linux Operating System. It has been the experience of ELCOT that the Linux Operating System is completely protected from virus nuisances and security threats.

3.*No System Hanging Problem:* There is no system hanging problem associated with SUSE Linux Operating System. Hence, the customers will not suffer any loss due to down time.

4.*Network and Remote Control Features:* ELCOT's Linux ATM comes with network features and remote administration features. The client will be able to control the ATM from anywhere in the World.

5.*Wireless Network Compatibility*: ELCOT\'s Linux ATM comes with Linux powered wireless network system. Any Internet data card with Linux compatibility can be enabled to make the ATM wire free with fool proof security.

6.*Biometric Authentication:* Biometric Authentication option is available at a mild extra cost of Rs. 10,000/-.

    ELCOT would file necessary patent for the World's first ever Linux ATM. AGT Electronics Limited, Coimbatore is a Joint Venture Company of ELCOT, wherein the Managing Director, ELCOT is the Chairman of the Company. Mr. Thangaraj, who presently holds the post of Chairman in Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), Coimbatore Region is the Managing Director of this Company. Mr. Thangaraj is a very innovative upright person who has brilliant ideas about new areas in Information Technology. The Managing Director, ELCOT provided him the task of developing the Linux ATM. Necessary fund support and review support was provided by ELCOT. Mr. Thangaraj and his team accomplished the first prototype of the ATM which happened to be a completely workable model even at the first prototype stage. ELCOT congratulates Mr. Thangaraj and his team for this remarkable achievement.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

vaithy said:


> 6.*Biometric Authentication:* Biometric Authentication option is available at a mild extra cost of Rs. 10,000/-.


Interesting...


----------



## vaithy (Apr 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Interesting...



yes  another feature that I missed to post is

*Windows and Linux Compatibility: * ELCOT's Linux ATM can parallely work with Windows Operating System and also Linux Operating System. The Linux driven ATM can interact with the Windows Network System using Samba server. It is yet another unique advantage with ELCOT's ATM. ELCOT also has a Windows version of the ATM. 
So Windows based organizations also can avail this opportunity. For further details contact md@elcot.in
*www.elcot.in/news_view_more.php?id=87


----------



## din (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot Vaithy, for the info. Never knew / heard about it.

Biometric Authentication, Windows and Linux Compatibility etc sounds great.

Only thing worries me (not about ATM, but about this forum lol), there is a chance of OS war now ! Hope it does not happen


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 14, 2008)

> 5.Wireless Network Compatibility: ELCOT\'s Linux ATM comes with Linux powered wireless network system. Any Internet data card with Linux compatibility can be enabled to make the ATM wire free with fool proof security.



how is this possible?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^ It means that there is no need of any "dish" or whatever connectivity for the atm to connect to the bank's network (if i perceived it right).


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^
I thought it other way.
Customer can acess ATM's wireless


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^ Actually NCR has a developed a prototype of that also!!

Read here: *news.zdnet.com/2100-9595_22-650541.html?tag=btxcsim


----------

